# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  اتصال پورت usb جدید به آردوئینو

## aqm176

سام و خسته نباشید.
میخوام به آردوئینو علاوه بر اینکه خودش یه پورت usb داره، یکی دیگه متصل کنم برای کار.
چطور ممکنه؟
راهنمایم کنید بی زحمت.

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
از رابط TTL < USB استفاده بکن 
یه Softwareserial رو تبدیل به USB میکنی

----------


## aqm176

> سلام
> از رابط TTL < USB استفاده بکن 
> یه Softwareserial رو تبدیل به USB میکنی


سلام و خسته نباشید.
ممنون.
ولی ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
من میخوام یه پورت usb دیگه به برد آردوئینو اضافه کنم.

----------


## aqm176

> سلام
> از رابط TTL < USB استفاده بکن 
> یه Softwareserial رو تبدیل به USB میکنی


سلام و خسته نباشید.
ممنون فهمیدم.
روزتون خوش

----------

